# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  OLAP Database access problem

## thinredline

I have tried to use Excel to access a database created through ODBC (connected to dataware house) on the OLAP server (SQL 2000)but failed. However I was able to use Excel to access the Food Mart 2000 database and cubes on the same server. If I use SQL AS Manager, then I can access both databases.  Can someone explain why this happens? Since I am not a DBA or developer, I really appreciate someone can help me with this. BTW, SP3 for AS has been applied.

----------


## rmiao

Use windows authentication in odbc?

----------


## thinredline

I use both windows authentication and SQL authentications, but not working.

----------


## thinredline

Never mind. Problem solved. Probably related to the rule of permission for the cube.

----------

